# How do you sharpen a curved card scraper?



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just got pack of card scrapers. I know how to sharpen the straight one. How do you sharpen the curved ones? I have seen tons of YouTube videos on sharpening one, but no curved ones.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty much the same as straight ones. 

I use a file to square the edge to the sides by "drawing" it perpendicular to the edge one section at a time.

Then I remove any burrs by laying it flat on a sharpening stone. Don't over do this or you will have to start over.

Then roll the edge again in sections.

These curved cards work great on crown moulding cuts done on the table saw. The good thing is you won't use these as much as the straight cards so the time taken to sharpen them will be far less.

Al


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice from Al B Thayer! Can only add - also check for thinness and cracks on the edge of the scraper, which can happen if too much sharpening or pressure occurs. Be safe.


----------

